# Purple paste-used in Holmes on Homes to fill tiny holes



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Another question, I once saw Holmes on Homes and they used this purple paste, which I am sure turns white once dried, to fill tiny holes in the drywall. Anyone knows how it's called?


Don't have any idea what it is called but it is available at all big box stores. It is a brand of spackling compound.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Any spackle will do. You DO NOT have to $hell out for the 'purple stuff'. A small tub of any kind of spackle should fill all your holes. 

- Get a stiff putty knife 
- dig up a small amount of spackle out of the tub (an amount the size of a walnut or smaller)
- spread it on the wall with the knife - hitting more than one hole if possible (assuming they are in a line and closely spaced)
- use the knife to scrape off any excess - don't leave any excess on the wall.
- wait for it to dry - it will shrink some and may leave some dimples - repeat as necessary.
- prime and paint
- feel good about doing it yourself.


----------



## infoaddict (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

In college we used tooth paste.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> In college we used tooth paste.


:laughing: Crest worked better than AquaFresh. But we were the renters, not the Landlords. :whistling2:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> But we were the renters, not the Landlords.


OH! This is true.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=217


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> In college we used tooth paste.


same here!

On another note, assuming the walls are some shade of white, if you were not going to paint (although that should be required between tenants,..) You can use a wet rag or sponge to wipe down the area, including the spackled spots. This will dull the new spackle, and make it blend in better with the surrounding paint. I have only used this method with white walls, so it may or may not work for other colors.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=217


You gotta be kidding me. Painting wet spakle that big of a problem! :laughing:


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Don't be a hater, that's the stuff the wife came home with for me! It works great


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

drydex is good stuff,can be used outside when it's painted,maybe you know when it's ok to sand but some don't and it's not going to break anyones bank account:laughing:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Not being a hater. How much more is it? Being outdoor compaible makes it something more than spakle. It just seems so easy. spakle and wait 15 minutes or so. I always just spakle first and then do all the prep work. By then the spakle is dry.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Ha! I read "Holmes" and "Purple" - I was 100% certain I'd be popping into this thread to type "Spray-Foam".


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *DAP* - DryDex® spackling, America's #1 seller, contains a patented Dry Time Indicator causing the product to change color when optimum dry time is achieved. It goes on pink and turns white! This unique feature is the signal that it is ready to sand and paint. Easy to use indoors and out on drywall, plaster, wood, and more.


DAP must think everyone of us are morons.



> Easy to use indoors and out on drywall, plaster, wood, and more.


Next time I have some outdoor drywall or plaster to repair I'll try to remember this product.

You might know that idiot Holmes would latch onto something like this. He's one of the morons that DAP has targeted.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

dry wall and plaster have been used outside ya moron:yes:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> dry wall and plaster have been used outside ya moron


Yow I know!
About 1/2 of one percent of all drywall and plaster is outside. It's real common.


----------

